# How often do you eat fish?



## Barb L. (Feb 25, 2008)

I could eat fish at least three times a week - DH doesn't really care for it.  Living in Mi., we don't have a lot of choices.   They have fresh wild Cod on sale for $6.99 lb - is that a decent price ?
    Thanks all !


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 25, 2008)

Not enough.  I could also eat it 3 days a week but unfortunately my kids are not huge fans and one of my son is allergic to fish.  Last time he had it we almost ended up with him in the hospital so I try to avoid cooking it at home.  I just eat it when I am traveling or when we go out to dinner.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm one of those people who never eat fish. When I was a kid, my Dad fished a lot so we had fish very frequently. I haven't had a bite of fish in almost 36 years. But I adore shellfish!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 25, 2008)

2-3 Times per week.... And I could eat it more often.....I think I buy Cod for $5.99......


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 25, 2008)

Not often enough. My wife hates it. hates the smell, the look, the taste. So i donot cook often enough. Hate to coook two diners. But when she is out of town it is all i eat. I love it. Well, the price is also a big factor, it is so expensive.


----------



## sattie (Feb 25, 2008)

2 to 3 times a week for me... love fish food!


----------



## Clienta (Feb 25, 2008)

I usually eat it five times or more a week. But I just found out I'm pregnant so I have to cut back to three times a week.  Which is hard because my husband is a fishing captain & brings fresh fish home all the time.  I am also done with sashimi for a while.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 25, 2008)

me, about once a year
dh maybe 4 times a year...always in restaurants


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 25, 2008)

I WAS like Fisher's Mom... as a kid, we fished a lot and ate what we caught...
Fried. That was the only way Mom cooked fish.

Recently, I have discovered other cooking methods, so now I am probably at 
about 3 times a week, and would be happy with more, LOL!


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 25, 2008)

or wild cod (not frozen) that's a good price.  Love fish have it all the time.  Pan fry it in cracker meal, poach it in wine butter and herbs, bake it broil it, curry it, peanut sauce it, make chowder, fish soups stews etc.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 25, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> I WAS like Fisher's Mom... as a kid, we fished a lot and ate what we caught...
> Fried. That was the only way Mom cooked fish.
> 
> Recently, I have discovered other cooking methods, so now I am probably at
> about 3 times a week, and would be happy with more, LOL!


Yep, that's how my mom made it, too. Always fried.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 25, 2008)

Clienta said:


> I usually eat it five times or more a week. But I just found out I'm pregnant so I have to cut back to three times a week.  Which is hard because my husband is a fishing captain & brings fresh fish home all the time.  I am also done with sashimi for a while.


Wow, you slipped that one in and I almost missed it. Congratulations!!! What wonderful news. A new addition to the DC family!


----------



## Bilby (Feb 26, 2008)

Clienta said:


> But I just found out I'm pregnant ...


Congratulations!!! Hope you have a smooth pregnancy.


----------



## Bilby (Feb 26, 2008)

Including canned fish, smoked salmon and crustaceans, probably four times a week on average.  Gonna make fish cakes this week if I can tolerate turning the oven on.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 26, 2008)

2 or 3 times a week - salmon is my convenience food - it is so quick to cook!


----------



## simplicity (Feb 26, 2008)

In the last couple of years I've cut my red meat intake down to a couple of times a month, so I probably eat fish or other seafood 4-5 times a week, including lunch and dinner.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 27, 2008)

We had flounder for dinner today. We don't eat fish that often, hubby is mostly a meat eater.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 27, 2008)

Clienta said:


> I usually eat it five times or more a week. But I just found out I'm pregnant so I have to cut back to three times a week. Which is hard because my husband is a fishing captain & brings fresh fish home all the time. I am also done with sashimi for a while.


 
Congratulations! Hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## ~emz~ (Feb 27, 2008)

We eat fish about once or sometimes twice every two weeks. Normally we have really plain white fish, and I only know two ways to cook it, and my family only likes one of those ways. I've cooked salmon once and my family really enjoyed it, but it hasn't been on sale lately.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Mar 13, 2008)

I make lots of fish at home.

Most commonly I utilize frozen fillets of either tilapia or mahi mahi.  Tilapia for meuniere and the Mahi Mahi just gets seared in olive oil, sea salt, and some lemon juice.

I also recently acquired a deep fryer, so now I do Nashville-style "hot fish" once in awhile, whiting dipped in hot sauce-laced egg mixture and then dredged in cornmeal, deep fried.  This makes unbelievable Po Boys.

I've also tried the Le Bernadin "barely cooked" method for salmon, in which it is cooked at a very low temperature until it IS done but it looks raw.  It produced a very flavorful fish and I've been eating a fair amount of this.  I like to serve braised lentils or gigantes beans with it.

Roasting whole fish is a blast too, especially because my local asian Lotte market is often packed to the rafters with fresh Tilapia, snapper, and other suitable fish.  They almost always provide a "twisted with rigor" level of freshness too, which I can't seem to find at most supermarkets.  For a whole fish, I prefer a sugatayaki-style preparation best.

I enjoy canned/jarred seafood as well.  For whatever reason I'm a big fan of old-school pickled herring (NOT the kind in cream...yuck).  I also like canned salmon for curried bermuda salmon cakes (brunch!!) or sardines/mackerel for snacking.  


Oh, and if you want to count eel as fish (which works, biologically), I like to make homemade una-don.  I almost always use frozen unagi, which is the easy way out, but it's a quick tasty meal on a weeknight with some pickled daikon and a bowl of osuimono.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jun 19, 2008)

Almost every day!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 19, 2008)

A couple of times a week. We fished often growing up as well; Walleye, Trout, Pan Fish, all good. I need to get out fishing this year if I can, I miss it.


----------



## attie (Jun 19, 2008)

Argamemnon said:


> Almost every day!!


Me to, I love it, occasionally I'm a good boy and have it grilled but mostly deep fried in batter. Had my cholesterol checked last week because I was eating so much of it, it was high @6.1 but all "good" cholesterol according to my doctor, must be the oil I use, we were both surprised.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jun 19, 2008)

attie said:


> Me to, I love it, occasionally I'm a good boy and have it grilled but mostly deep fried in batter. Had my cholesterol checked last week because I was eating so much of it, it was high @6.1 but all "good" cholesterol according to my doctor, must be the oil I use, we were both surprised.


Glad to hear your cholesterol levels are ok. Unfortunately, I don't use flour anymore, since I suspect that I have gluten intolerance, but I have found out that there are grains that do not contain gluten, such as teff.


----------



## middie (Jun 19, 2008)

Eck... never !!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jun 20, 2008)

Growing up poor it was fish quite often, back then it was poor folks food including carp ( which is very good baked) but now living on SS it is a rare treat to have any kind of sea food,  I must git out my fishing pole and go.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 20, 2008)

I buy fish when it is on sale so I guess we don't eat it that often.  I bought Tilapia and Dover Sole this week.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 20, 2008)

DH doesn't eat it, so almost never. He says make it he'll find something else to eat, but that's not how I roll..... I feel bad when I purposely leave him out. 
However now that he is working nights, he doesn't eat with us Sunday night, he has to sleep, so I have been getting the kids used to eating it. They like Salmon so far, next my 8 yr old wants to try shrimp.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 20, 2008)

We eat fish or shellfish a couple of times a week. But, I will never buy tilapia, or any other seafood, from China again after reading this in National Geographic: Yellow River - National Geographic Magazine

This is a pretty good guide to making good seafood choices, unless you can catch them yourself: Monterey Bay Aquarium: Download a Regional Seafood Watch Card


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 20, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> We eat fish or shellfish a couple of times a week. But, I will never buy tilapia, or any other seafood, from China again after reading this in National Geographic: Yellow River - National Geographic Magazine
> 
> This is a pretty good guide to making good seafood choices, unless you can catch them yourself: Monterey Bay Aquarium: Download a Regional Seafood Watch Card


 
Good for you, GG!  WHERE your fish comes from is important information to determine whether or not it is good for YOU, and/or the environment.

I used to eat fish almost every day, but the wild, line caught product has become so expensive, I can't any more.  Cooking fish and shellfish -- and teaching others how to do the same is my culinary specialty.

Wayne, you are making me laugh!  How many posters here know you own and run a fish and chips shop?    I'd be eating them every day if I were you.  I love the yin and yang of properly fried fish -- the outside so crispy, and the inside so soft.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jun 20, 2008)

I used to eat it once or twice a week when I was single.  But my wife has seafood allergies, so we never keep fish at the house, and I only get to eat it when we go to a restaurant.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 20, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> We eat fish or shellfish a couple of times a week. But, I will never buy tilapia, or any other seafood, from China again after reading this in National Geographic: Yellow River - National Geographic Magazine
> 
> This is a pretty good guide to making good seafood choices, unless you can catch them yourself: Monterey Bay Aquarium: Download a Regional Seafood Watch Card


 
hmm I don't know if the Tilapia I bought was from China.  thanks for the info. I guess I won't buy it anymore.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 20, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> hmm I don't know if the Tilapia I bought was from China.  thanks for the info. I guess I won't buy it anymore.



My understanding is that most tilapia sold in the U.S. is from China, although there is some tilapia farmed in the U.S. that you might be able to find. I'm actually surprised you were able to find Dover sole - I thought most of that was sold to restaurants.

Check out Scene IV: Flat is Beautiful III

It might actually be flounder.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 20, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Good for you, GG!  WHERE your fish comes from is important information to determine whether or not it is good for YOU, and/or the environment.
> 
> I used to eat fish almost every day, but the wild, line caught product has become so expensive, I can't any more.  Cooking fish and shellfish -- and teaching others how to do the same is my culinary specialty.



According to Seafood Watch, some farmed fish is okay. Do you avoid all farmed fish? Just curious and wanting to learn more


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 20, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> My understanding is that most tilapia sold in the U.S. is from China, although there is some tilapia farmed in the U.S. that you might be able to find. I'm actually surprised you were able to find Dover sole - I thought most of that was sold to restaurants.
> 
> Check out Scene IV: Flat is Beautiful III
> 
> It might actually be flounder.


 
Sadly, it probably is flounder, or some lesser flatfish that is marketed as "sole," even tho it isn't, really.  Doesn't mean it isn't tasty, just not sole.

REAL Dover sole costs at least $26 per pound, last time I saw any.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 20, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> According to Seafood Watch, some farmed fish is okay. Do you avoid all farmed fish? Just curious and wanting to learn more


 
Pretty much, yes.  It's hard to remember which is and is not okay, and most is not, anyway.  I do eat farmed mussels.  They are generally safe, as far as we know now.


----------



## goodgiver (Jun 20, 2008)

*fish*

Not as often as we should, cause we just can not afford it.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jun 20, 2008)

*I eat fish twice per week but could eat it a lot more often. Living in Nevada we have a large choice of Pacific fish and shellfish, but in Michigan where I spend the summer there is also a good variety of totally different fish. Michigan fish choices are Lake Perch, Trout, Lake Superior Whitefish, Salmon both farmed and Wild, smelt, cod, catfish, orange roughy, Pickeral, Walleye, Bass and all of the shellfish plus a full array of clams, mussels, oysters etc. No shortage here. Tilapia seems to be hard to get here in Michigan but it's everywhere in Nevada.*

*What we don't see here is Ono, Mahi Mahi, Tuna, Swordfish, and some of the more exotic species that are available on the West Coast. *
** 
*I agree about not being able to find true Dover Sole.  It is extremely rare and if you find it it is more likely to be flounder as someone stated in an ealier post.*


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 20, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Sadly, it probably is flounder, or some lesser flatfish that is marketed as "sole," even tho it isn't, really. Doesn't mean it isn't tasty, just not sole.
> 
> REAL Dover sole costs at least $26 per pound, last time I saw any.


 
if that is the case, then my supermarket is lying about it being wild caught dover sole.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jun 20, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> if that is the case, then my supermarket is lying about it being wild caught dover sole.


 
*Yep, the same way they do about Copper River Salmon especially when it's sold for $6.99/lb. *


----------



## simplicity (Jun 20, 2008)

I used to buy fish or shellfish without thinking much about it.  Now I ask the source.  Do I trust my market?  Yes.  They are generous with information.


----------



## attie (Jun 20, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> We eat fish or shellfish a couple of times a week. But, I will never buy tilapia, or any other seafood, from China again after reading this in National Geographic: Yellow River - National Geographic Magazine
> 
> This is a pretty good guide to making good seafood choices, unless you can catch them yourself: Monterey Bay Aquarium: Download a Regional Seafood Watch Card



We have the same perception of Bassa from Vietnam GotGarlic where in some cases the farmers live over the ponds and all their waste, including human waste, is dumped in to the ponds. Having said that, it is not allways the case but just the thought of it is enough. I to will not buy seafood, especially prawns [shrimp] from China, mainly because of toxin levels but as June says, the cost of the local product is becoming out of reach for most people with the Chinese product selling at about 1/2 the price.

The problem we have is that the Seafood Importing Industry, like must other Industries now, is self regulating and very few random checks are done which means that the importer has to gaurantee the product. You may correctly assume that he is not about to disclose anything detrimental to his business as he has a very slim chance of getting caught out.

One product that I use, because I have no other choice, is "wild caught New Zealand Squid" which also carries the label "product of China" so I'm guessing it should be OK

You people must tell me about Tilapia, we do not import the fillets and the fish is deemed to be noxious here so live fish are banned but I guess it would be something like Snapper or Bream??


----------



## archiduc (Jun 27, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> I could eat fish at least three times a week - DH doesn't really care for it. Living in Mi., we don't have a lot of choices. They have fresh wild Cod on sale for $6.99 lb - is that a decent price ?
> Thanks all !


 
Hi Barb L.,

How often do I eat fish?

I love it and lust after it and eat, as often as I can, the riches of the sea.


Archiduc


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2008)

we eat fish about once a week. it's usually sushi or sashimi, but we also like certain fishes baked, poached, or pan seared, such as trout, grey sole, and ahi tuna, respectively.


----------



## lulu (Jun 28, 2008)

I have to confess, that apart from salmon I am not good with cooking fish.  I like fish but only filleted, I'm terrible with fish bones.  I'm also not keen on fish skin.  I think I'm unusual in not really being keen on tuna steaks or monkfish too.  I love mussels and ave been craving them, can't wait till they are back in season.

A fish I used to love, but can't get in Europe now is Orange roughy. I miss that!

Now that I barely cook for myself during the week time I noice I'm eating less and less fish.  when I do its mainly salmon because its so easy to cook well. smoked salmon is nice, smoked trout nicer and I love ot smoked fish too.  

I've eating fish twice this week, and it used to be a minimum of weekly, bu now its more like twice a month.  shameful!


----------



## Zooy (Jul 4, 2008)

Living on the shores of Lake Huron I'm spoiled with fish. But we only eat it once a week and usually its a frozen fish. But if I'm feeling "fishy" I'll go to the fish store about 10 minutes away and get smoked white fish or some fresh fish.


----------



## Nat2007 (Jul 17, 2008)

we eat fish maybe 4 times per week, sometimes more. We live by the sea and it also helps that my little daughter eats fish better than meat!!!. She is like a cat....


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 17, 2008)

I love fish. Would probably eat it 3-4 times a week if I went and caught it myself. But I'm down to about 1ce
a week. 
I just tries catfish, blackened, on Tuesday night, at a local restaurant. Never had catfish due to all the yik stories about it. But I was talked into ordering it, and it was sooooooo good!
LUCKY ME! Give me more!!!​


----------



## roadfix (Jul 17, 2008)

Simple, hibachi grilled salmon fillet for me this evening.  I do fish at least once a week on average.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 17, 2008)

But, in addition, if I can afford it, I would go out once a week for sushi.  We go out for sushi in nearby Little Tokyo about once a month now...


----------



## Dina (Jul 30, 2008)

Three times weekly now.  We get the frozen tilapia 3 lb. bags so it makes it easy to create 2 meals.  I've found shrimp for $3.99 p/lb. lately and I'm really happy serving shrimp once weekly.


----------



## deelady (Jul 30, 2008)

Not nearly enough as well. I would buy it much more often if it weren't for the prices. I know there are some very affordable fish out there but I want the salmon, bass, halibut, sword fish ect.! So it ends up being a treat type meal for me....every blue moon


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 30, 2008)

Eating fish is only healthful if you are eating healthy fish. As well, some of the fish that are highly advertised and familiar to many folks are being OVERfished and causing ecological imbalance in the oceans.

The Monterey Bay Aquarium has a program called Seafood Watch, where you can go to keep track of what's good, what's not so good and what's bad. Click above for the link if you're interested.


----------



## Chicks (Jul 30, 2008)

At least 3-4 sometimes more.  Cat fish, Salmon, Tuna, Mullet and Grouper.  We love fish.
C


----------



## Aria (Jul 30, 2008)

*We are not fond of FISH*

We try to eat fish  once a week.  Not sure of the "fresh" in this area.

We have canned tuna and sardines in olive oil.

Not a favorite.  Eat because it is good to eat GOOD fish.  And where is the good fresh fish?  Not around this area.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 30, 2008)

maybe once a month or so. i would have it 1ce a week, but for some reason DH doesn't want it that often. He actually does like it so not sure why he is like that.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 1, 2008)

We have seafood at least twice a week - sometimes more depending on what's good, available (& on sale - lol!!).

While I make a major effort to make sure we eat a variety of different fish, the only farmed seafood I purchase is U.S.-raised catfish.  Everything else is wild-caught.  Oh - & I never knowingly purchase imported seafood.


----------



## stinemates (Aug 1, 2008)

Not a fish eater.

Except for Abalone.


----------



## JohnL (Aug 1, 2008)

Not as much as I would like,
GF only likes shrimp, crabs, tuna or flounder. I LOVE it all!
The real problem is the freshness of the product. After checking my local grocery stores for tuna the past few weeks, I finally went to Costco and purchased the frozen individual wraped tuna steaks.
Not bad, but also not as good as fresh.


----------



## pugger (Aug 13, 2008)

*Up to me ?*

If it were up to me, I would eat fish practically every day. I love it when it's good & nothing comes close. However, DW won't eat seafood at all, so I eat it when I can.


----------



## weloveseafood (Aug 22, 2008)

Once per week.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Aug 22, 2008)

Growing up in a big island continent (Australia) I can eat fish and shellfish 7 days a weeks if I can, but DH will not and I am not willing to make two separate meals just so both of us can eat what we want.


----------



## Calya (Aug 22, 2008)

I could handle eating fish maybe once per week. That's about it.


----------



## archiduc (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi All,
In the UK, current advice is to eat oily fish, e.g., salmon, tuna, herring and mackerel, 2 to 3 times per week. Of course, the fish need to be caught in clean and non-polluted waters where there is no risk of contamination from chemical plants or heavy metals etc.

IIRC, and I may be wrong on this, but I think that the amount advised for pregnant women is lower. Consumers in the USA can access advice and data via the FDA website and UK consumers can access data and advice via the website of the Food Standards Agency.

Hope this helps,
Archiduc


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 30, 2008)

I've been hearing more and more that most "fresh" fish isn't really fresh. Unless you live very near to where it was caught, it's usually frozen on the boat and then thawed before being displayed in the grocery store. So I have no problem with buying frozen fish and seafood. It's better than what I was doing - buying "fresh" fish and freezing it at home before thawing and cooking it.


----------



## Twin Peaks (Aug 30, 2008)

I LOVE seafood and try to eat it several times a week. Salmon is at the top of my list of favorites followed closely by sea bass and snapper. I like to serve the salmon with a cucumber dill sauce on the side, it's sooo refreshing! 

Catfish is pretty good if you can find the kind that's farm raised. That way you eliminate that "muddy" taste.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 30, 2008)

GotGarlic - and I don't mean this offensively at all - but the fresh/frozen seafood issue isn't news - it's been above board for many years now.

While all seafood markets have been required for, like I said, years now, to label their offerings "previously frozen", you need to trust who you're buying your fish from regardless.  Around here, luckily, there are labels on all the seafood as to whether it's "fresh" or "previously frozen", as well as the relatively new ruling as to the source.

Shrimp is rarely, if ever, labeled "previously frozen", because that goes without saying unless it's "head on" shrimp, which is rare in my area except for the Asian markets.

As far as finfish, you still have to be careful about buying frozen.  While quality frozen fish can be cleaned & flash-frozen right on the boat, there still remains many outlets where fish is brought in after many days, cleaned & frozen by a middleman, & shipped to retail outlets.  After thawing, those fish obviously aren't any better quality than the fresh fish on the ice tray.

Again - getting to know your retailer, knowing how to select good fish, & not being afraid to ask questions is key.


----------



## marigeorge (Aug 30, 2008)

I would eat fish or seafood every day of the week, if I could afford it! I am not sure my spouse would be able to go without red meat, though.


----------

